# 37 cent oysters#2/09/2016



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

SHRIMP BASKET Second Tuesday of each month with an "R" in the month:thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there Tuesday for sure.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Which one Murf?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Shrimp Basket. I have been going for 5 years. Mostly at the one in Perdido back when they use to do it every Tuesday during snowbird time and the oysters were 25 cents. Went to the one on Navy once and I could smell the oysters from the kitchen. I even remarked to the server, I hope them are not our oysters. They brought them out and the smell was even worse. Needless to say we refused them. I never went back until I posted the other thread. I figured once the old one burned down maybe things have changed. Food seemed good but service was still lacking.

I'll try the one again on Navy this coming Tuesday but I like the service a lot better at the one in Perdido. If one person is doing all the work again, I will not be back to the one on Navy.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What the heck. I went to the one on Navy and it was packed, of course no host was present or a manager. I said screw this I want some oysters and headed to the one out in Perdido. 

Didn't even walk in, parking lot packed and folks standing inside the door that I could see. Just got back in the truck and drove home. Guess I will eat left over Seafood Gumbo. 

Maybe they should go back to once a week during the winter if this is so popular. They will make their money on the side orders, beer and entries. Not everyone eats oysters that go in there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I forgot about it, still working. Glad I did not go.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

When today and they where GREAT, $4.44 a dozen is better than the usually $9.99 per dozen?

We only got March & April to go on this deal :thumbsup:


----------

